# TT Hot skin issue



## TMacie (May 28, 2017)

Hi All, I just picked up a 2007 Keystone Passport 285RLS and its got a habit of biting back. I'm seeing 110v on the outer metal structure pieces such as hinges and tracks. 
I don't see anything as far as visible damage. The junction box where the shore cord connects to the "premise" wiring is good, nothing worn through there.
When I unplug from shore power, and disconnect the shore cable from the "premise" wiring junction box then test for continuity between hot and neutral with the main breaker off, there is none, as expected. If I flip the main breaker on, it shows continuity. I've seemed to narrow it down to the GFCI breaker. When the main breaker is on, and just the GFCI breaker is on. I get continuity between hot and neutral. I'm guessing there is a short somewhere in the GFCI circuit. Does anyone know if these had a common issue? The GFCI breaker doesn't trip when shore power is applied and all of the outlets work. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Travis


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2017)

Sounds like you have reversed wiring at shore power box.  Does this happen at different hook ups?  If so, the rv is wired wrong somewhere. Have you always had this rv?  Any electrical work been done on it?


----------



## TMacie (May 30, 2017)

I hope this doesn't come off as rude, but I've already answered your questions in my original post. I also don't know if there has been any previous work.


----------



## C Nash (May 30, 2017)

LOL no problem TMacie.  brain is getting old and has problems.  Get you one of the little testers that you plug into and outlet and it will show if something is wired wrong.  you can get them at Lowes or think wal Mart.  Has to be a reversed wire or bad ground is my thinking.  Let us know what you find.  I did not see in your post if it has happened at different shore hook ups.


----------

